# I'm here and I don't give a dam



## publicprotector

Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.

I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason. 

I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.

The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.


Are you capable of learning? Do you consider "open minds" a one-way street?

As in, can you open your own?


----------



## xotoxi

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.


 
I get the sense that you are going to be quickly flushed like the piece of shit that you appear to be.


----------



## Bootneck

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



One million sperm and you made it through! Save your breath mate. You'll need it to blow up your date tonight.

Good name btw. Anagram of Pubic Clot Porter. How appropriate.


----------



## publicprotector

Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.

 As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.

Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.


----------



## alan1

publicprotector said:


> I'm here and I don't give a *dam*


But inquiring minds want to know if you give a *damn*?


----------



## Gunny

publicprotector said:


> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.



No problem.  Please allow me to offer a bit of intel for YOU, in the hopes that your mind might be open enough to receive it:

Dictionary.com

or

the latest version of Firefox underlines misspelled words in red so you don't even need to think ... the software does it for you.

Oh ... and I don't give a dam*n* whether or not you use either one.  Just seems to me when the Holiest of Holy Intellectuals arrives to lecture us ignorant heathens he should at least know grade-school spelling.


----------



## jgbkab

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



Now tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  Please allow me to offer a bit of intel for YOU, in the hopes that your mind might be open enough to receive it:
> 
> Dictionary.com
> 
> or
> 
> the latest version of Firefox underlines misspelled words in red so you don't even need to think ... the software does it for you.
> 
> Oh ... and I don't give a dam*n* whether or not you use either one.  Just seems to me when the Holiest of Holy Intellectuals arrives to lecture us ignorant heathens he should at least know grade-school spelling.
Click to expand...


Evidently, publicprotector isn't going to protect us from flood waters because he doesn't give a dam.


----------



## Yurt

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, *I don't suffer fools likely *and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



lmao


----------



## JBeukema

he doesn't give a damn, yet he took the time to inform us of that?


----------



## xotoxi

publicprotector said:


> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.


 
We'll just wait and see.  Someone that enters this forum with as arrogant an attitude as you is guaranteed to close even the most open-minded posters.


----------



## alan1

JBeukema said:


> he doesn't give a damn, yet he took the time to inform us of that?


He said dam, not damn.  Beware the flood waters.


----------



## Yurt

xotoxi said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just wait and see.  Someone that enters this forum with as arrogant an attitude as you is guaranteed to close even the most open-minded posters.
Click to expand...


he doesn't suffer fools "likely"


----------



## publicprotector

Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.

I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.


----------



## Yurt

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



no doubt as you don't suffer fools likely...


----------



## alan1

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



Or maybe nobody wants to dumb themselves down to your level.


----------



## DiveCon

wow, you got off on the wrong foot


----------



## Gunny

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



In other words, you're just a troll looking to provoke.  Well, besides being a pansy for saying "oh dear".

Methinks you couldn't hold your own in a debate on how to boil water.


----------



## Gunny

MountainMan said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> he doesn't give a damn, yet he took the time to inform us of that?
> 
> 
> 
> He said dam, not damn.  Beware the flood waters.
Click to expand...


That's scary reading that and catching your avatar out f my peripheral vision.


----------



## Gunny

Yurt said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt as you don't suffer fools likely...
Click to expand...


What'd you say about a suffering fool?


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> he doesn't give a damn, yet he took the time to inform us of that?
> 
> 
> 
> He said dam, not damn.  Beware the flood waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's scary reading that and catching your avatar out f my peripheral vision.
Click to expand...


Cheetos are not porn, you can't ban me. 
Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## JBeukema

So, our new friend, do you believe there's such a thing as a leftist America?


----------



## Bootneck

Gunny said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're just a troll looking to provoke.  Well, besides being a pansy for saying "oh dear".
> 
> Methinks you couldn't hold your own in a debate on how to boil water.
Click to expand...


Aw come on Gunny. Don't give him the hard one first. You know it should be filling the kettle before the more advanced technique of heating the damned stuff.


----------



## JBeukema

PFFT!! Silly Bootneck, you'll have to explain to the guy where to get a kettle before he can fill it  And where's he gonna get water?!


----------



## Bootneck

JBeukema said:


> PFFT!! Silly Bootneck, you'll have to explain to the guy where to get a kettle before he can fill it  And where's he gonna get water?!



Well, the water's easy since, as MM pointed out, he don't give a dam.


----------



## DiveCon

Bootneck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> PFFT!! Silly Bootneck, you'll have to explain to the guy where to get a kettle before he can fill it  And where's he gonna get water?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the water's easy since, as MM pointed out, he don't give a dam.
Click to expand...

but then he will need to find out what type of kettle to get


----------



## JBeukema

Should he use the heavy or the hard water?


----------



## Liability

publicprotector said:


> I'm here and I don't give a dam
> 
> * * * *



That's funny.  I don't give a damn that you're here, either.


----------



## L.K.Eder

dam it. i need to go to asshole school. what an entrance. is there something in the water?

make a bigh splash and then sink to the ground is not my motto.


----------



## Mad Scientist

You know that's funny because I was just thinking today that I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.

I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason. 

I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.

The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.


----------



## hjmick

publicprotector said:


> ...I don't suffer fools likely...



How _do_ you live with yourself?


----------



## Yurt

hjmick said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I don't suffer fools likely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How _do_ you live with yourself?
Click to expand...


what does "suffer fools likely" mean?


----------



## Harry Dresden

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



along comes another know it all empty Ballsack....and that is COLD LOGIC....


----------



## hjmick

Yurt said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I don't suffer fools likely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How _do_ you live with yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does "suffer fools likely" mean?
Click to expand...


Nothing. It makes absolutely no grammatical or syntactic sense. On the upside, everything in the opening post appears to be spelled correctly. Well, as long as he indeed doesn't give a dam. Of course, I don't know that I have heard of a private citizen giving a dam... maybe William Mulholland. These days, dams are generally the purview of the state and the feds.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



That depends. Do YOU have anything to say about a debatable topic?


----------



## PixieStix

CentrismsVoice and publicprotector, will  get along famously 

They seem to have one thing in common thus far


----------



## SW2SILVER

I like this guy. I think we should punish him severely. A little red thumb should do the trick. And a snide remark like: Poopyhead!  Welcome  aboard, buckwheat. I will cherish your name always. I am so sincere about that, too.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice

PixieStix said:


> CentrismsVoice and publicprotector, will  get along famously
> 
> They seem to have one thing in common thus far



You obviously have to explain that.


----------



## Liability

hjmick said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I don't suffer fools likely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How _do_ you live with yourself?
Click to expand...



And interestingly, the EXPRESSION is SUPPOSED to be "not suffering fools LIGHTLY."

*His* expression makes no sense at all.


----------



## xotoxi

MountainMan said:


> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here and I don't give a *dam*
> 
> 
> 
> But inquiring minds want to know if you give a *damn*?
Click to expand...

 
I bet he's from Pittsburg, PA.


----------



## xsited1

publicprotector said:


> I'm here and I don't give a dam .



Not another Liberal Arts major!  God help us all!!!


----------



## noose4

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



lighten up francis[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

xotoxi said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here and I don't give a *dam*
> 
> 
> 
> But inquiring minds want to know if you give a *damn*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he's from Pittsburg, PA.
Click to expand...


Based on what he has posted thus far, I doubt he is in the U.S.


----------



## del

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.



i don;t give a damn that you're here, either,


----------



## xotoxi

hjmick said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But inquiring minds want to know if you give a *damn*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's from Pittsburg, PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what he has posted thus far, I doubt he is in the U.S.
Click to expand...

 
I'm guessing Birmingham, England.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's from Pittsburg, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what he has posted thus far, I doubt he is in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Birmingham, England.
Click to expand...

i bet thats not too far off


----------



## WillowTree

Yurt said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicprotector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just wait and see.  Someone that enters this forum with as arrogant an attitude as you is guaranteed to close even the most open-minded posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he doesn't suffer fools "likely"
Click to expand...




yep! donchya just love being lectured by illiterates?


----------



## RodISHI

Welcome and feel the love.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.


Of course you ignored my query, post #2, which would actually challenge anyone with your position, and who truly does have an "open mind."

Clearly, yours is so open your brains fell out. Welcome to the USMB, another troll. How neat.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

This dam*n* thread is stupid.


----------



## alan1

Bootneck said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> PFFT!! Silly Bootneck, you'll have to explain to the guy where to get a kettle before he can fill it  And where's he gonna get water?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the water's easy since, as MM pointed out, he don't give a dam.
Click to expand...


I'm helpful like that.
The rest of you folk are just fucking with the poor sod.


----------



## Harry Dresden

do ya think we overwhelmed the fucker with our warm welcomes....


----------



## xotoxi

Harry Dresden said:


> do ya think we overwhelmed the fucker with our warm welcomes....


 
I don't really give a dam.

But, then again, neither does he.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSOqFJvxoOw]YouTube - Angry Beavers - We Are The Beaver[/ame]


----------



## editec

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.
> 
> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.
> 
> I am of the firm belief that man is capable of so much good and that we can achieve far more than the pittance we have thus far. To move away from economic slavery would be a good start to get rid of religion even better. Man cannot advance with his eyes glued shut and his arms tied round his back.
> 
> The simple earthworm has more freedom and liberty than man has, we are bound gagged and blindfolded to the extent it is like breathing the air. Time to wake up and stop dreaming, time for reality if you can stomach it.


 
Welcome aboard.

We look forward to seeing, as we read your posts that are actually  about something other than yourself, if your self-assessment regarding who and what you are, is accurate.

I hope you can live up to your own advertising, that's for sure.


----------



## publicprotector

JBeuKema

Leftist America, I do beleive America is turning into a full blown Fascist Nation and all the pieces/players are in place to bring it to fruition. There seems to be little stopping this process as it would appear as if the whole or nearly whole of the American people are sleep walking into a nightmare.

I do not think this process has happened by chance but by design starting from after ww2 its been down hill all the way. But of course it is being done for a purpose.


----------



## kwc57

publicprotector said:


> JBeuKema
> 
> Leftist America, I do beleive America is turning into a full blown Fascist Nation and all the pieces/players are in place to bring it to fruition. There seems to be little stopping this process as it would appear as if the whole or nearly whole of the American people are sleep walking into a nightmare.
> 
> I do not think this process has happened by chance but by design starting from after ww2 its been down hill all the way. But of course it is being done for a purpose.



Oh Gawd!  I'll have to inform my fellow Illuminati that our cover has been blown!


----------



## probus

"sigh"-- it's "gladly" citizen public..., "gladly"-- not "likely"-- as in: "i don't suffer fools gladly"-- if u'r going to make a mockery of the language at least look it up first-- Regards, probus
"Well, I don't want to be just or to be kind. There is a further justice and a greater kindness than this niggling tolerance business, and suffering fools gladly. Fools bore me." (D.H. Lawrence, "Accumulated Mail," _Selected Essays)


----------



## JBeukema

I always hear it as 'don't suffer fools lightly'


----------



## Centrism'sVoice

probus said:


> "sigh"-- it's "gladly" citizen public..., "gladly"-- not "likely"-- as in: "i don't suffer fools gladly"-- if u'r going to make a mockery of the language at least look it up first-- Regards, probus
> "Well, I don't want to be just or to be kind. There is a further justice and a greater kindness than this niggling tolerance business, and suffering fools gladly. Fools bore me." (D.H. Lawrence, "Accumulated Mail," _Selected Essays)



"Niggling tolerance?" Isn't that racist?


----------



## probus

think about it-- 'gladly' and 'lightly' have different meanings-- one is: if i had my way i'd avoid them if at all possible and the other sounds like some form of intolerance to someone else-- "not that there's anything wrong with that"-- Regards, probus


----------



## SW2SILVER

Mockery proves  yer dick is bigger, I guess. I had mine removed, under the Bush administration. He was the biggest dick of all. And God forbid, anyone challenge him on that.


----------



## JenT

SW2SILVER said:


> Mockery proves  yer dick is bigger, I guess. I had mine removed, under the Bush administration. He was the biggest dick of all. And God forbid, anyone challenge him on that.



President Bush didn't answer Islam with negotiations and selling out his own like Clinton did. He answered back like a man. Sure wish Obamasama had the cajones, but wait, he wanted to invite them in the whole time.

And Hillary being Sec of State I am sure was always the back up plan.


----------



## probus

mockery doesn't prove ur dick is bigger, it just proves u'r willing to pull it out of ur pants once in awhile instead of hiding it or blaming someone else for removing it-- Regards, probus


----------



## noose4

JenT said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mockery proves  yer dick is bigger, I guess. I had mine removed, under the Bush administration. He was the biggest dick of all. And God forbid, anyone challenge him on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Bush didn't answer Islam with negotiations and selling out his own like Clinton did. He answered back like a man. Sure wish Obamasama had the cajones, but wait, he wanted to invite them in the whole time.
> 
> And Hillary being Sec of State I am sure was always the back up plan.
Click to expand...



yeah he showed islam!!! he removed a secular dictator and replaced him with a government who's laws are based on islamic law!!!! that showed them!!!


----------



## publicprotector

Bush was and still is the greatest buffoon the world has ever seen and the greatest puppet ever spawned from TPTB. To think so called American patriots rallied behind this cross eyed imbecile defies credulity or it is possibly an indication of just how dumb some Americans are.

That this gibbering fool allowed thousands of innocent Americans to be murdered on 9/11 and the people backed him rather than stringing him up along with the rest of the parasites  is an indication of just how irrelevant the American people have become to their government.


----------



## probus

whew-- hey public, why don't u tell us what u really think!-- just goes to prove my earlier point about mockery-- protector pulled his out and put it on the line and doesn't give a damn how wrong people may think he is-- and all to make fun of George W. Bush-- Bush made his share of mistakes but if public  thinks Bubba Clinton kept us "safe" as the world laughed at American power for eight years well... maybe Bush "unmanned" publicprotector too like he did sw2silver, yes?-- my guess is that this guy would feel the same way about president Reagan as well-- at least we weren't being laughed at by the rest of the world like they're laughing at us now-- they feared us like they should-- while jimmeh carter was "lusting in his heart" and bubba was getting blow jobs in the Oval Office American's were being laughed at and derided by the world-- when they called Bush "the cowboy" the derision was from fear and uncertainty-- they thought he was "crazy" and when u'r crazy u'r capable of anything, yes?-- 'Oderint dum metuant' -- 'Let them hate me, provided that they fear me' -- Regards, probus


----------



## publicprotector

Yes I agree all your presidents are cowboys its just that Bush is at the top of the pile, while he was stupid Obama is down right evil. You would think in a country with 300 million souls you could get at least one decent American to be president but obviously not.


----------



## Bootneck

publicprotector said:


> Yes I agree all your presidents are cowboys its just that Bush is at the top of the pile, while he was stupid Obama is down right evil. You would think in a country with 300 million souls you could get at least one decent American to be president but obviously not.



And what country do you come from? One led by an even bigger imbecile?


----------



## probus

u have the advantage of me sir, u know my nationality and deride it but i don't know urs so i'll just guess-- European: ur jealous of our power because u used to have it and now don't-- u don't pay anything to keep urselves safe and live under our umbrella of protection-- the only way u can protect ur citizens abroad is to beg for their release or pay hostage fees-- ur countries are being taken over by the welfare state and the muslims-- u've sublimated ur identities to the EU and the euro and don't know who u are anymore-- from ur safe haven of "not mattering" in the world u lash out to deride the folks who do have the power and control their own destinies-- am i close?-- why not pull ur "mockery" out  of ur pants and lay it on the line?-- Regards, probus one of the 300 million proud cowboys


----------



## publicprotector

No. I reside in a nation that controls all others, even yours.


----------



## Bootneck

publicprotector said:


> No. I reside in a nation that controls all others, even yours.



Why so coy? Something to hide, or just plain ashamed?


----------



## publicprotector

Jealousy Oh Please do not insult my intelligence, how can anyone be jealous of a bankrupt nation, a nation on the brink of the abyss, a nation where the  people kill their own with such thoroughness its breath taking. Your riding on your past glories and assume that you are the saviours of the world. Your power is limited by those who allow you to exist and such power can be removed at any time.

I'm sure if you try hard enough you can work all this out for yourselves, thats if you can detach your minds from the years of bullcrap their filled with.


----------



## DiveCon

publicprotector said:


> Jealousy Oh Please do not insult my intelligence, how can anyone be jealous of a bankrupt nation, a nation on the brink of the abyss, a nation where the people kill their own with such thoroughness its breath taking. Your riding on your past glories and assume that you are the saviours of the world. Your power is limited by those who allow you to exist and such power can be removed at any time.
> 
> I'm sure if you try hard enough you can work all this out for yourselves, thats if you can detach your minds from the years of bullcrap their filled with.


and just where do you think Bootneck lives?
you are not looking too smart at this point, at least he has the honesty to post where he is from


----------



## probus

please make him stop... he's killin' me!-- i'm laughing so hard i think i cracked a rib!-- i can't wait to see him "remove our power"-- he'd piss his pants if we ever came for him, the coward that he is-- any man that won't even stand up and identify where he comes from must be ashamed of where he comes from-- he lives in a nation that controls all others!-- heh,heh-- that's rich-- hey public, are they running out of "virgins" yet up in allahland?-- i've gotta stop and wipe the tears of mirth from my eyes and crack open a tall toad-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bootneck

No answer to my question then Pubic Prostitutor? Confirms everything I suspected about you.

Yet another coward joins to call others names that he would never consider using to their face.

Fuck off yellowbelly. And wipe up the trail of slime on your way out.


----------



## DiveCon

Bootneck said:


> No answer to my question then Pubic Prostitutor? Confirms everything I suspected about you.
> 
> Yet another coward joins to call others names that he would never consider using to their face.
> 
> Fuck off yellowbelly. And wipe up the trail of slime on your way out.


thats all he is here for
typical troll


----------



## Bfgrn

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



You started this thread with nothing of substance ...just posturing...So:

What do you want to talk about? I'm open to any topic...

The great French Marshall Lyautey once asked his gardener to plant a tree. The gardener objected that the tree was slow growing and would not reach maturity for 100 years. The Marshall replied, 'In that case, there is no time to lose; plant it this afternoon!' 
*President John F. Kennedy *


----------



## publicprotector

BOOTNECK you will have to take one on those boots out of your mouth because I cannot understand you. American bull dose not sway me, perhaps it impresses your minions but not me, write clearly and logically and that may be a start otherwise hit the six pack.

BFGRN. I am quite happy to discuss any topic I have wide and varied interests and enjoy conversing with those from other nations especially face to facewhen possible.


----------



## DiveCon

publicprotector said:


> BOOTNECK you will have to take one on those boots out of your mouth because I cannot understand you. *American bull* dose not sway me, perhaps it impresses your minions but not me, write clearly and logically and that may be a start otherwise hit the six pack.
> 
> BFGRN. I am quite happy to discuss any topic I have wide and varied interests and enjoy conversing with those from other nations especially face to facewhen possible.


 WOW, how ironic
where ever you are from, your bull doesnt sway anyone


----------



## publicprotector

Yes of course that why you all keep replying because nobody cares what a joke.


----------



## RadiomanATL

LOL.

Troll really got a thread going on his first try. Got to give him some credit for that.


----------



## Dis

publicprotector said:


> BOOTNECK you will have to take one on those boots out of your mouth because I cannot understand you. American bull dose not sway me, perhaps it impresses your minions but not me, write clearly and logically and that may be a start otherwise hit the six pack.
> 
> BFGRN. I am quite happy to discuss any topic I have wide and varied interests and enjoy conversing with those from other nations especially face to facewhen possible.



LMMFAO!!!  Dude.. You're SO not telling someone ELSE to write clearly, and logically? 

You're not, are you?  That was a joke, right?


----------



## hjmick

Bootneck is an American? I thought he was from England.


----------



## Bootneck

hjmick said:


> Bootneck is an American? I thought he was from England.



Lol! I'm beginning to wonder myself!


----------



## DiveCon

Bootneck said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck is an American? I thought he was from England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I'm beginning to wonder myself!
Click to expand...

i caught that the first time he started that crap
yet this idiot is too scared to list HIS location like you and I both have


----------



## DamnYankee

publicprotector said:


> Minds are like parachutes, they only work when fully open.
> 
> As I said I dion't give a dam, If you have something intelligent to say I might listen nay even may start a discourse, I wait in anticipation.
> 
> Oh yes whats that old saying sticks and stones. If you can only offer abuse you have nothing to offer me.




Maybe you should try "I don't give a shit"


----------



## DamnYankee

publicprotector said:


> Oh dear, nothing of note already, methinks there is nothing here to challenge me.
> 
> I'm sure there must be at least a few with something intelligent to say other than childish comments and name calling.



I've got a suggestion for ya. Try a thread with a challenge, and see how that goes. Otherwise, don't let the door hit ya in the ass on the way out....


----------



## probus

hey, i thought "bootneck" was a limey myself what with the crown on the world pin thing-- that or a Canadian since they can't seem to break from the queen mother's tit-- glad to see he's us of a-- anybody see the video of our Marine held captive?-- it's heartwrenching-- i know i shouldn't mention it here as it'll be an excuse for "pubic-protector" to spew Anti-American venom but... i'll bet our guy could've used a bit of vodka in that oj the talibs where feeding him right about then, yes?-- god bless him and i hope he comes home soon and that we hunt down the scum that are holding him and shoot them down like the dogs they are-- no ice cream treats at Club Gitmo for them!-- Regards, probus  ps. we could consider trading Pelosi and Reid for the Marine except the Taliban don't like pork-- via Ace


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> whew-- hey public, why don't u tell us what u really think!-- just goes to prove my earlier point about mockery-- protector pulled his out and put it on the line and doesn't give a damn how wrong people may think he is-- and all to make fun of George W. Bush-- Bush made his share of mistakes but if public  thinks Bubba Clinton kept us "safe" as the world laughed at American power for eight years well... maybe Bush "unmanned" publicprotector too like he did sw2silver, yes?-- my guess is that this guy would feel the same way about president Reagan as well-- at least we weren't being laughed at by the rest of the world like they're laughing at us now-- they feared us like they should-- while jimmeh carter was "lusting in his heart" and bubba was getting blow jobs in the Oval Office American's were being laughed at and derided by the world-- when they called Bush "the cowboy" the derision was from fear and uncertainty-- they thought he was "crazy" and when u'r crazy u'r capable of anything, yes?-- 'Oderint dum metuant' -- 'Let them hate me, provided that they fear me' -- Regards, probus



Did 911. the worst domestic terrorist attack occur while Clinton was president? 

The world respected America UNTIL Bush turned it into a banana republic...


----------



## DiveCon

Bfgrn said:


> probus said:
> 
> 
> 
> whew-- hey public, why don't u tell us what u really think!-- just goes to prove my earlier point about mockery-- protector pulled his out and put it on the line and doesn't give a damn how wrong people may think he is-- and all to make fun of George W. Bush-- Bush made his share of mistakes but if public  thinks Bubba Clinton kept us "safe" as the world laughed at American power for eight years well... maybe Bush "unmanned" publicprotector too like he did sw2silver, yes?-- my guess is that this guy would feel the same way about president Reagan as well-- at least we weren't being laughed at by the rest of the world like they're laughing at us now-- they feared us like they should-- while jimmeh carter was "lusting in his heart" and bubba was getting blow jobs in the Oval Office American's were being laughed at and derided by the world-- when they called Bush "the cowboy" the derision was from fear and uncertainty-- they thought he was "crazy" and when u'r crazy u'r capable of anything, yes?-- 'Oderint dum metuant' -- 'Let them hate me, provided that they fear me' -- Regards, probus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did 911. the worst domestic terrorist attack occur while Clinton was president?
> 
> The world respected America UNTIL Bush turned it into a banana republic...
Click to expand...

yes, because no one hated the US before jan 20th 2001
there was no Iran hostage crisis
not world wide protests saying "yankee go home"


----------



## probus

did Clinton, having been President of the United States of America for the eight years directly preceding 9/11, turn down the Sudanese offer to hand over a trussed up and hog-tied Osama bin Laden like a farkkin' birthday present because he was too busy trying to scrub his spew off of some chippy's party dress in the Oval Office and couldn't find anything to "indict" him for?-- the world wiped it's ass with America and bin Laden and his kind laughed in mockery of our power on paper and our lobbing of a few cruise missles on occasion-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bootneck

probus said:


> hey, i thought "bootneck" was a limey myself what with the crown on the world pin thing-- that or a Canadian since they can't seem to break from the queen mother's tit--



Sorry to disappoint you, but I am English.

BTW it is irreverent to speak ill of the dead. The Queen Mother is deceased. She passed away in March 2002. Do keep up. 

BBC NEWS | UK | Queen Mother dies


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> *did Clinton, having been President of the United States of America for the eight years directly preceding 9/11, turn down the Sudanese offer to hand over a trussed up and hog-tied Osama bin Laden* like a farkkin' birthday present because he was too busy trying to scrub his spew off of some chippy's party dress in the Oval Office and couldn't find anything to "indict" him for?-- the world wiped it's ass with America and bin Laden and his kind laughed in mockery of our power on paper and our lobbing of a few cruise missles on occasion-- Regards, probus




NO...
FactCheck.org: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden?

Did George W. Bush IGNORE numerous warnings of an imminent attack on the US?
YES
Clarke's Take On Terror - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## probus

no disappointment mate-- my mistake-- hey, i put out the Union Jack every July in solidarity and remember ur country's help in our time of need-- and yeah, sorry about forgetting the queen mum was deceased-- those Windor chicks all seem to live soooo long-- i guess that's why the Windsor men all look so "hang-dawg" in the face all the time-- god save the queen-- Regards, probus


----------



## probus

yeah bfgn-- i guess "probably not" proves it, yes?-- "Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens."-- no evidence to indict, like i said-- guess we just throw him back in the pool to swim with the rest of the sharks, yes?-- believe me, our intellegence services and those of the Western world knew of his crimes even then-- Billy-Boy was too busy getting his carrot cuffed that he didn't feel the need to rock the boat-- why bother when u can scare the natives with a few cruise missles, yes?-- just because we didn't have proof of crime doesn't mean that he didn't need killing-- of course, that was also a time when we looked at 'terrorism' as a crime and not war-- double tap on the noggin' would have suited us fine-- why not quote so more "probably nots"?-- u'r really puttin' my nuts in a vice here and i'm breaking out in a cold sweat especially by quoting that pogue Clarke-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> yeah bfgn-- i guess "probably not" proves it, yes?-- "Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens."-- no evidence to indict, like i said-- guess we just throw him back in the pool to swim with the rest of the sharks, yes?-- believe me, our intellegence services and those of the Western world knew of his crimes even then-- Billy-Boy was too busy getting his carrot cuffed that he didn't feel the need to rock the boat-- why bother when u can scare the natives with a few cruise missles, yes?-- just because we didn't have proof of crime doesn't mean that he didn't need killing-- of course, that was also a time when we looked at 'terrorism' as a crime and not war-- double tap on the noggin' would have suited us fine-- why not quote so more "probably nots"?-- u'r really puttin' my nuts in a vice here and i'm breaking out in a cold sweat especially by quoting that pogue Clarke-- Regards, probus



The 9/11 Commission found "no credible evidence" that Erwa had ever made such an offer.

AND, I am impressed with your 20/20 hindsight.

BUT..............if "our intellegence services and those of the Western world knew of his crimes" then WHY did Bush IGNORE numerous warnings of an imminent attack on the US?

You know, subtle warnings like: 

Presidential Daily Briefing
August 6, 2001

bin Ladin Determined to Strike in US 

OR...

By June 2001, there still hadn't been a Cabinet-level meeting on terrorism, even though U.S. intelligence was picking up an unprecedented level of ominous chatter.

The CIA director warned the White House, Clarke points out. "George Tenet was saying to the White House, saying to the president - because he briefed him every morning - a major al Qaeda attack is going to happen against the United States somewhere in the world in the weeks and months ahead. He said that in June, July, August."

Clarke says the last time the CIA had picked up a similar level of chatter was in December, 1999, when Clarke was the terrorism czar in the Clinton White House.

Clarke says Mr. Clinton ordered his Cabinet to go to battle stations-- meaning, they went on high alert, holding meetings nearly every day.

That, Clarke says, helped thwart a major attack on Los Angeles International Airport, when an al Qaeda operative was stopped at the border with Canada, driving a car full of explosives.

Clarke harshly criticizes President Bush for not going to battle stations when the CIA warned him of a comparable threat in the months before Sept. 11: "He never thought it was important enough for him to hold a meeting on the subject, or for him to order his National Security Adviser to hold a Cabinet-level meeting on the subject."

Finally, says Clarke, "The cabinet meeting I asked for right after the inauguration took place-- one week prior to 9/11."


----------



## DiveCon

Bfgrn said:


> probus said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah bfgn-- i guess "probably not" proves it, yes?-- "Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens."-- no evidence to indict, like i said-- guess we just throw him back in the pool to swim with the rest of the sharks, yes?-- believe me, our intellegence services and those of the Western world knew of his crimes even then-- Billy-Boy was too busy getting his carrot cuffed that he didn't feel the need to rock the boat-- why bother when u can scare the natives with a few cruise missles, yes?-- just because we didn't have proof of crime doesn't mean that he didn't need killing-- of course, that was also a time when we looked at 'terrorism' as a crime and not war-- double tap on the noggin' would have suited us fine-- why not quote so more "probably nots"?-- u'r really puttin' my nuts in a vice here and i'm breaking out in a cold sweat especially by quoting that pogue Clarke-- Regards, probus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9/11 Commission found "no credible evidence" that Erwa had ever made such an offer.
> 
> AND, I am impressed with your 20/20 hindsight.
> 
> BUT..............if "our intellegence services and those of the Western world knew of his crimes" then WHY did Bush IGNORE numerous warnings of an imminent attack on the US?
> 
> You know, subtle warnings like:
> 
> Presidential Daily Briefing
> August 6, 2001
> 
> bin Ladin Determined to Strike in US
> 
> OR...
> 
> By June 2001, there still hadn't been a Cabinet-level meeting on terrorism, even though U.S. intelligence was picking up an unprecedented level of ominous chatter.
> 
> The CIA director warned the White House, Clarke points out. "George Tenet was saying to the White House, saying to the president - because he briefed him every morning - a major al Qaeda attack is going to happen against the United States somewhere in the world in the weeks and months ahead. He said that in June, July, August."
> 
> Clarke says the last time the CIA had picked up a similar level of chatter was in December, 1999, when Clarke was the terrorism czar in the Clinton White House.
> 
> Clarke says Mr. Clinton ordered his Cabinet to go to battle stations-- meaning, they went on high alert, holding meetings nearly every day.
> 
> That, Clarke says, helped thwart a major attack on Los Angeles International Airport, when an al Qaeda operative was stopped at the border with Canada, driving a car full of explosives.
> 
> Clarke harshly criticizes President Bush for not going to battle stations when the CIA warned him of a comparable threat in the months before Sept. 11: "He never thought it was important enough for him to hold a meeting on the subject, or for him to order his National Security Adviser to hold a Cabinet-level meeting on the subject."
> 
> Finally, says Clarke, "The cabinet meeting I asked for right after the inauguration took place-- one week prior to 9/11."
Click to expand...

what a load of BULLSHIT
that attack was thwarted by an alert border guard, had nothing at all to do with richard clarke


----------



## Bootneck

probus said:


> no disappointment mate-- my mistake-- hey, i put out the Union Jack every July in solidarity and remember ur country's help in our time of need-- and yeah, sorry about forgetting the queen mum was deceased-- those Windor chicks all seem to live soooo long-- i guess that's why the Windsor men all look so "hang-dawg" in the face all the time-- god save the queen-- Regards, probus



No worries pal. You're an OK geezer.

BTW that 'hang dog' look is as a result of those mistresses they have stashed away.


----------



## probus

"sigh"-- i guess every board has their own little pea brained projects who just glance at a headline or two and never internalize anything to try to understand what's going on in the real world-- i think this guy bfng has spent too much time trying to gain points with one of his professors-- ok, i'll bite... i can find quotes on the 'Net to show u how wrong u are by multiple sources-- here are two-- one of them from Clinton himself-- what now bright-boy?-- can u give us any arguements of ur own without throwing out "quotes" from suspect sources?-- roll over and ask ur professor... we'll wait-- Regards, probus

 Clinton Let Bin Laden Slip Away and  Sudan offered up the terrorist and data on his network. The then-president and his advisors didn't respond.

















By MANSOOR IJAZ 
President Clinton and his national security team ignored several opportunities to capture Osama bin Laden and his terrorist associates, including one as late as last year.

I know because I negotiated more than one of the opportunities.

From 1996 to 1998, I opened unofficial channels between Sudan and the Clinton administration. I met with officials in both countries, including Clinton, U.S. National Security Advisor Samuel R. "Sandy" Berger and Sudan's president and intelligence chief. President Omar Hassan Ahmed Bashir, who wanted terrorism sanctions against Sudan lifted, offered the arrest and extradition of Bin Laden and detailed intelligence data about the global networks constructed by Egypt's Islamic Jihad, Iran's Hezbollah and the Palestinian Hamas.

Among those in the networks were the two hijackers who piloted commercial airliners into the World Trade Center.

The silence of the Clinton administration in responding to these offers was deafening.

As an American Muslim and a political supporter of Clinton, I feel now, as I argued with Clinton and Berger then, that their counter-terrorism policies fueled the rise of Bin Laden from an ordinary man to a Hydra-like monster.

Realizing the growing problem with Bin Laden, Bashir sent key intelligence officials to the U.S. in February 1996.

The Sudanese offered to arrest Bin Laden and extradite him to Saudi Arabia or, barring that, to "baby-sit" him--monitoring all his activities and associates.

But Saudi officials didn't want their home-grown terrorist back where he might plot to overthrow them.

In May 1996, the Sudanese capitulated to U.S. pressure and asked Bin Laden to leave, despite their feeling that he could be monitored better in Sudan than elsewhere.

Bin Laden left for Afghanistan, taking with him Ayman Zawahiri, considered by the U.S. to be the chief planner of the Sept. 11 attacks; Mamdouh Mahmud Salim, who traveled frequently to Germany to obtain electronic equipment for Al Qaeda; Wadih El-Hage, Bin Laden's personal secretary and roving emissary, now serving a life sentence in the U.S. for his role in the 1998 U.S. embassy bombings in Tanzania and Kenya; and Fazul Abdullah Mohammed and Saif Adel, also accused of carrying out the embassy attacks.

Some of these men are now among the FBI's 22 most-wanted terrorists.

The two men who allegedly piloted the planes into the twin towers, Mohamed Atta and Marwan Al-Shehhi, prayed in the same Hamburg mosque as did Salim and Mamoun Darkazanli, a Syrian trader who managed Salim's bank accounts and whose assets are frozen.

Important data on each had been compiled by the Sudanese.

But U.S. authorities repeatedly turned the data away, first in February 1996; then again that August, when at my suggestion Sudan's religious ideologue, Hassan Turabi, wrote directly to Clinton; then again in April 1997, when I persuaded Bashir to invite the FBI to come to Sudan and view the data; and finally in February 1998, when Sudan's intelligence chief, Gutbi al-Mahdi, wrote directly to the FBI.

Gutbi had shown me some of Sudan's data during a three-hour meeting in Khartoum in October 1996. When I returned to Washington, I told Berger and his specialist for East Africa, Susan Rice, about the data available. They said they'd get back to me. They never did. Neither did they respond when Bashir made the offer directly. I believe they never had any intention to engage Muslim countries--ally or not. Radical Islam, for the administration, was a convenient national security threat.

And that was not the end of it. In July 2000--three months before the deadly attack on the destroyer Cole in Yemen--I brought the White House another plausible offer to deal with Bin Laden, by then known to be involved in the embassy bombings. A senior counter-terrorism official from one of the United States' closest Arab allies--an ally whose name I am not free to divulge--approached me with the proposal after telling me he was fed up with the antics and arrogance of U.S. counter-terrorism officials.

The offer, which would have brought Bin Laden to the Arab country as the first step of an extradition process that would eventually deliver him to the U.S., required only that Clinton make a state visit there to personally request Bin Laden's extradition. But senior Clinton officials sabotaged the offer, letting it get caught up in internal politics within the ruling family--Clintonian diplomacy at its best.

Clinton's failure to grasp the opportunity to unravel increasingly organized extremists, coupled with Berger's assessments of their potential to directly threaten the U.S., represents one of the most serious foreign policy failures in American history.

*

Mansoor Ijaz, a member of the Council on Foreign Relations, is chairman of a New York-based investment company. 

From the NewsMax.com Staff  
For the story behind the story...  


Sunday, Sept. 10, 2006 6:13 p.m. EDT
On Tape, Clinton Admits Passing Up bin Laden Capture; Lewinsky Played Role 






Bill Clinton denies it now, but he once admitted he passed up an opportunity to extradite Osama bin Laden.

And NewsMax has the former President making the claim on audiotape. [You can listen to the tape yourself] -- Click Here

Clinton's comments and his actions relating to American efforts to capture bin Laden have taken on renewed interest because of claims made in a new ABC movie, the "Path to 9/11," that suggests Clinton dropped the ball during his presidency. Clinton has also angrily denied claims the Monica Lewinsky scandal drew his attention away from dealing with national security matters like capturing bin Laden.


Story Continues Below


  During a February 2002 speech, Clinton explained that he turned down an offer from Sudan for bin Laden's extradition to the U.S., saying, "At the time, 1996, he had committed no crime against America, so I did not bring him here because we had no basis on which to hold him." 

But that wasn't exactly true. By 1996, the 9/11 mastermind had already been named as an unindicted co-conspirator in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing by prosecutors in New York. 

9/11 Commissioner former Sen. Bob Kerrey said that Clinton told the Commission during his private interview that reports of his comments to the LIA were based on "a misquote." 


During his interview with the 9/11 Commission, Clinton was accompanied by longtime aide and former White House counsel Bruce Lindsey, along with former national security advisor Sandy Berger, who insisted in sworn testimony before Congress in Sept. 2002 that there was never any offer from Sudanese officials to turn over bin Laden to the U.S.

But other evidence suggests the Clinton administration did not take advantage of offers to get bin Laden -- and that the Monica Lewinsky scandal was exploding during this time period. 

At least two offers from the government of Sudan to arrest Osama bin Laden and turn him over to the U.S. were rebuffed by the Clinton administration in February and March of 1996, a period of time when the former president's attention was distracted by his intensifying relationship with White House intern Monica Lewinsky. 

One of the offers took place during a secret meeting in Washington, the same day Clinton was meeting with Lewinsky in the White House just miles away. 

On Feb. 6, 1996, then-U.S. Ambassador to the Sudan Tim Carney met with Sudanese Foreign Minister Ali Osman Mohammed Taha at Taha's home in the capital city of Khartoum. The meeting took place just a half mile from bin Laden's residence at the time, according to Richard Miniter's book "Losing bin Laden." 

During the meeting, Carney reminded the Sudanese official that Washington was increasingly nervous about the presence of bin Laden in Sudan, reports Miniter. 

Foreign Minister Taha countered by saying that Sudan was very concerned about its poor relationship with the U.S. 

Then came the bombshell offer: 

"If you want bin Laden, we will give you bin Laden," Foreign Minister Taha told Ambassador Carney. 

Still, with the extraordinarily fortuitous offer on the table, back in Washington President Clinton had other things on his mind. 

A timeline of events chronicled in the Starr Report shows that during the period of late January through March 1996, Mr. Clinton's relationship with Monica Lewinsky was then at its most intense. 

On Feb. 4, 1996, for instance - two days before Ambassador Carney's key meeting with the Sudanese Foreign Minister, the president was focused not on Osama bin Laden, but instead on the 23-year-old White House intern. 

Their rendezvous that day included a sexual encounter followed by a leisurely chat between Clinton and Lewinsky, as the two "sat and talked [afterward] for about 45 minutes," according to the Starr Report. 

Later in the afternoon that same day, as Sudanese officials weighed their decision to offer bin Laden to the U.S., Clinton found time to call Lewinsky "[to say] he had enjoyed their time together." If there were any calls from Clinton to the State Department or Khartoum that day, the records have yet to surface in published reports. 

The Feb. 4 encounter with Lewinsky followed a period of intense contact detailed in the Starr report in interviews with the former White House intern, including a sexual encounter on Jan. 6, 1996, several sessions of phone sex during the week of Jan. 14 - 21, and another sexual encounter on Jan. 21. 

Sudan's offer to the U.S. for bin Laden's extradition remained on the table for at least a month, and was reiterated by Sudanese officials who traveled to Washington as late as March 10, 1996. 

On March 3, Sudan's Minister of State for Defense Elfatih Erwa met secretly with Ambassador Carney, another State Department official and the CIA's Africa bureau Director of Operations at an Arlington, Va., hotel, according to Miniter's book. 

Erwa was handed a list of issues the U.S. wanted taken care of if relations were to improve. The list included a demand for information on bin Laden's terrorist network inside Sudan. 

Erwa replied that he would have to consult with Sudan's President Omar Hassan al-Bashir about the list. When he returned for a March 10, 1996 meeting with the CIA's Africa bureau chief, "Erwa would be empowered to make an extraordinary offer," writes Miniter. 

On instructions from its president, the government of Sudan agreed to arrest bin Laden and hand him over to U.S law enforcement at a time and place of the Clinton administration's choosing. "Where should we send him?" Erwa asked the CIA representative. 

In his 2002 speech President Clinton has acknowledged being fully briefed on the Sudanese efforts to turn over the 9/11 mastermind, admitting that he made the final decision to turn the offer down. 

As chronicled in the Starr report, however, Clinton's relationship with Lewinsky proved to be a growing distraction around this time. 

Two weeks before the secret meeting between Erwa, Carney and the CIA bureau chief, the president summoned Lewinsky to the White House to inform her that he "no longer felt right" about their relationship and it would have to be suspended until after the election. 

Lewinsky explained, however, that Clinton's decision to put their relationship on hold did little to change its basic character, telling Starr's investigators, "There'd continue to be this flirtation when we'd see each other." 

The Starr report noted, "In late February or March [1996], the president telephoned her at home and said he was disappointed that, because she had already left the White House for the evening, they could not get together." 

The call, Lewinsky said, "sort of implied to me that he was interested in starting up again." 

On March 10, 1996, as Sudanese Defense Minister Erwa was making his extraordinary offer for bin Laden's arrest to the CIA's Africa bureau chief, Clinton met with Lewinsky in the White House. 

The Starr report: 

"On March 10, 1996, Ms. Lewinsky took a visiting friend, Natalie Ungvari, to the White House. They bumped into the president, who said when Ms. Lewinsky introduced them, 'You must be her friend from California.' Ms. Ungvari was 'shocked' that the president knew where she was from." 

Though there was no physical contact that day, three weeks later, on March 31, 1996, Clinton resumed his sexual relationship with Lewinsky. 

It was around this time, the president later admitted, that he was involved in delicate negotiations to try to persuade Riyadh to take bin Laden, after refusing to accept his extradition to the U.S. 

"I pleaded with the Saudis to take him, 'cause they could have," Clinton admitted in the 2002 speech. "But they thought it was a hot potato and they didn't and that's how he wound up in Afghanistan." 

On April 7, 1996, Monica Lewinsky was transferred to the Pentagon. Around the same time, the administration's hunt for bin Laden finally seemed to begin in earnest. Just weeks after Clinton spurned Sudan's bin Laden offer, for instance, the CIA created a separate operational unit dedicated to tracking down bin Laden in Sudan. 

But it happened too late to capture the 9/11 mastermind. On May 18, 1996, bin Laden boarded a chartered plane in Khartoum with his wives, children, some 150 al-Qaida jihadists and a cache of arms - and flew off to Jalalabad, Afghanistan. 


TRANSCRIPT: Ex-President Clinton's Remarks on Osama bin Laden Delivered to the Long Island Association's Annual Luncheon Crest Hollow Country Club, Woodbury, NY Feb. 15, 2002

To hear NewsMax.com's exclusive audio recording of ex-President Clinton explaining why he turned the Sudanese offer down, Click Here.

Question from LIA President Matthew Crosson: 

CROSSON: In hindsight, would you have handled the issue of terrorism, and al-Qaeda specifically, in a different way during your administration? 

CLINTON: Well, it's interesting now, you know, that I would be asked that question because, at the time, a lot of people thought I was too obsessed with Osama bin Laden and al-Qaeda. 

And when I bombed his training camp and tried to kill him and his high command in 1998 after the African embassy bombings, some people criticized me for doing it. We just barely missed him by a couple of hours. 

I think whoever told us he was going to be there told somebody who told him that our missiles might be there. I think we were ratted out. 

We also bombed a chemical facility in Sudan where we were criticized, even in this country, for overreaching. But in the trial in New York City of the al-Qaeda people who bombed the African embassy, they testified in the trial that the Sudanese facility was, in fact, a part of their attempt to stockpile chemical weapons. 

So we tried to be quite aggressive with them. We got - uh - well, Mr. bin Laden used to live in Sudan. He was expelled from Saudi Arabia in 1991, then he went to Sudan. 

And we'd been hearing that the Sudanese wanted America to start dealing with them again. 

They released him. At the time, 1996, he had committed no crime against America so I did not bring him here because we had no basis on which to hold him, though we knew he wanted to commit crimes against America. 

So I pleaded with the Saudis to take him, 'cause they could have. But they thought it was a hot potato and they didn't and that's how he wound up in Afghanistan. 

We then put a lot of sanctions on the Afghan government and - but they inter-married, Mullah Omar and bin Laden. So that essentially the Taliban didn't care what we did to them. 

Now, if you look back - in the hindsight of history, everybody's got 20/20 vision - the real issue is should we have attacked the al-Qaeda network in 1999 or in 2000 in Afghanistan. 

Here's the problem. Before September 11 we would have had no support for it - no allied support and no basing rights. So we actually trained to do this. I actually trained people to do this. We trained people. 

But in order to do it, we would have had to take them in on attack helicopters 900 miles from the nearest boat - maybe illegally violating the airspace of people if they wouldn't give us approval. And we would have had to do a refueling stop. 

And we would have had to make the decision in advance that's the reverse of what President Bush made - and I agreed with what he did. They basically decided - this may be frustrating to you now that we don't have bin Laden. But the president had to decide after Sept. 11, which am I going to do first? Just go after bin Laden or get rid of the Taliban? 

He decided to get rid of the Taliban. I personally agree with that decision, even though it may or may not have delayed the capture of bin Laden. Why? 

Because, first of all the Taliban was the most reactionary government on earth and there was an inherent value in getting rid of them. 

Secondly, they supported terrorism and we'd send a good signal to governments that if you support terrorism and they attack us in America, we will hold you responsible. 

Thirdly, it enabled our soldiers and Marines and others to operate more safely in-country as they look for bin Laden and the other senior leadership, because if we'd have had to have gone in there to just sort of clean out one area, try to establish a base camp and operate. 

So for all those reasons the military recommended against it. There was a high probability that it wouldn't succeed. 

Now I had one other option. I could have bombed or sent more missiles in. As far as we knew he never went back to his training camp. So the only place bin Laden ever went that we knew was occasionally he went to Khandahar where he always spent the night in a compound that had 200 women and children. 

So I could have, on any given night, ordered an attack that I knew would kill 200 women and children that had less than a 50 percent chance of getting him. 

Now, after he murdered 3,100 of our people and others who came to our country seeking their livelihood you may say, "Well, Mr. President, you should have killed those 200 women and children." 

But at the time we didn't think he had the capacity to do that. And no one thought that I should do that. Although I take full responsibility for it. You need to know that those are the two options I had. And there was less than a 50/50 chance that the intelligence was right that on this particular night he was in Afghanistan. 

Now, we did do a lot of things. We tried to get the Pakistanis to go get him. They could have done it and they wouldn't. They changed governments at the time from Mr. Sharif to President Musharraf. And we tried to get others to do it. We had a standing contract between the CIA and some groups in Afghanistan authorizing them and paying them if they should be successful in arresting and/or killing him. 

So I tried hard to - I always thought this guy was a big problem. And apparently the options I had were the options that the President and Vice President Cheney and Secretary Powell and all the people that were involved in the Gulf War thought that they had, too, during the first eight months that they were there - until Sept. 11 changed everything. 

But I did the best I could with it and I do not believe, based on what options were available to me, that I could have done much more than I did. Obviously, I wish I'd been successful. I tried a lot of different ways to get bin Laden 'cause I always thought he was a very dangerous man. He's smart, he's bold and committed. 

But I think it's very important that the Bush administration do what they're doing to keep the soldiers over there to keep chasing him. But I know - like I said - I know it might be frustrating to you. But it's still better for bin Laden to worry every day more about whether he's going to see the sun come up in the morning than whether he's going to drop a bomb, another bomb somewhere in the U.S. or in Europe or on some other innocent civilians. (END OF TRANSCRIPT)


----------



## probus

thanks boot-- what the hell is up with that Camilla gal though?-- "bow frikkin' wow"-- at least the Prince of Windsor's kids know how to wake up next to something that isn't "coyote ugly"-- it's an American joke, unsure if u Brits have heard of it: guy wakes up in the morning after a bender and finds a truly monsterous looking woman, who looked great the night before, laying dead asleep across his arm-- worrying that he might wake her, he quietly gnaws his arm off to get away-- heh,heh-- have a cuppa on me!-- Regards, probus


----------



## editec

publicprotector said:


> Hello, before I start lets get one thing clear I will not be bent to the minds of fools or the ignorant. My task here is to open the minds of those who want to kep them shut, I don't suffer fools likely and I call a spade a spade. Don't answer cold logic with emotion or any other foolish diatribe.


 
And no doubt you can do mind melds and show us the Vulcan grip, too, right?

You really do think you are a rational thinker, don't you? That's amusing.

Look at the next thing you just wrote immediately after telling US not to be emotional:



> I hate certain people, I hate those who keep their minds closed, I hate those who wish to exploit and manipulate people for any reason.


 
You spew venom every post while telling the rest of us not to be emotional

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> "sigh"-- i guess every board has their own little pea brained projects who just glance at a headline or two and never internalize anything to try to understand what's going on in the real world-- i think this guy bfng has spent too much time trying to gain points with one of his professors-- ok, i'll bite... i can find quotes on the 'Net to show u how wrong u are by multiple sources-- here are two-- one of them from Clinton himself-- what now bright-boy?-- can u give us any arguements of ur own without throwing out "quotes" from suspect sources?-- roll over and ask ur professor... we'll wait-- Regards, probus
> 
> Clinton Let Bin Laden Slip Away and  Sudan offered up the terrorist and data on his network. The then-president and his advisors didn't respond.
> 
> 
> By MANSOOR IJAZ
> 
> From the NewsMax.com Staff
> For the story behind the story...



sigh... it seems you just can't absorb the meaning of: _"I am impressed with your 20/20 hindsight."_

Mansoor Ijaz
In the aftermath of the September 11, 2001 attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon Ijaz and others accused the Clinton administration of having bungled an opportunity to catch bin Laden. The accusations have been rejected by Clinton administration officials including Sandy Berger and Susan Rice.

The following year, others, such as the conservative website *NewsMax* and Fox News's Sean Hannity, went further than Ijaz and claimed that Sudan had offered to extradite bin Laden direct to the United States. *The National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States (also known as the 9/11 Commission), stated* that "former Sudanese officials claim that Sudan offered to expel Bin Ladin to the United States. Clinton administration officials deny ever receiving such an offer. *We have not found any reliable evidence to support the Sudanese claim."*
Sourcewatch

NOW...if Billy boy is the buffoon oblivious to bin Laden's danger and Bush is the wise one, WHY did Bush IGNORE numerous warnings of an imminent attack on the US, EVEN one that NAMED bin Laden in a Presidential Daily Briefing?


"I always believed as a speechwriter that if you could persuade the president to commit himself to certain words, he would feel himself committed to the ideas that underlay those words. And the big shock to me has been that although the president said the words, he just did not absorb the ideas. And that is the root of, maybe, everything."
*David Frum - Speechwriter for George W. Bush*


----------



## probus

Sandy Berger and Susan Rice?!-- was that the Sandy Berger who was caught stuffing top secret documents from the Clinton Admin. down his pants and socks that he stole at the request of Hillary and Bill?-- was that the Susan Rice who is still pissed that she risked getting caught by Michelle sneaking Barry those cigarettes all those years and wasn't rewarded with NSA or Sec'y of State and was relegated to a nothing position like the United frikkin' Nations?-- if that's the best u can do, i'll send u a signed copy of Susan Rices' new expose: "How I fed Barry's Nicotine Habit or Pardon me Michelle but ur Klingon bat'leth is in my Neck"-- anyway, i guess Clinton's own words don't matter a wit when it comes to the All-Seeing and All-Knowing 9/11 Commission-- enlighten me but weren't they kinda like that Commission that told President Bush that we ought to 'cut and run' from Iraq?-- hindsight is 20/20 especially from where i'm sitting-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> Sandy Berger and Susan Rice?!-- was that the Sandy Berger who was caught stuffing top secret documents from the Clinton Admin. down his pants and socks that he stole at the request of Hillary and Bill?-- was that the Susan Rice who is still pissed that she risked getting caught by Michelle sneaking Barry those cigarettes all those years and wasn't rewarded with NSA or Sec'y of State and was relegated to a nothing position like the United frikkin' Nations?-- if that's the best u can do, i'll send u a signed copy of Susan Rices' new expose: "How I fed Barry's Nicotine Habit or Pardon me Michelle but ur Klingon bat'leth is in my Neck"-- anyway, i guess Clinton's own words don't matter a wit when it comes to the All-Seeing and All-Knowing 9/11 Commission-- enlighten me but weren't they kinda like that Commission that told President Bush that we ought to 'cut and run' from Iraq?-- hindsight is 20/20 especially from where i'm sitting-- Regards, probus



Now that you've reduced yourself to whining and name calling, maybe you can answer this:

WHY did Bush IGNORE numerous warnings of an imminent attack on the US, EVEN one that NAMED bin Laden in a Presidential Daily Briefing?


----------



## probus

if the American president went after every fruit-cake that was mentioned to him in a Daily Briefing he'd be playing "wack-a-mole" that's why-- besides, if Brother Bill didn't think bin Laden was worth more than lobbing a couple of cruise missles at a training camp or two, AFTER 8 YEARS IN OFFICE, to distract us from the Lewinsky sploog scandal of the time, even after it was shown he was behind our African Embassy bombings, i don't see why Bush who was within his FIRST 8 MONTHS IN OFFICE should have paid him the slightest heed-- whining?-- do u deny what Berger did?-- and don't u think Susan may be just a tad upset?-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> if the American president went after every fruit-cake that was mentioned to him in a Daily Briefing he'd be playing "wack-a-mole" that's why-- besides, if Brother Bill didn't think bin Laden was worth more than lobbing a couple of cruise missles at a training camp or two, AFTER 8 YEARS IN OFFICE, to distract us from the Lewinsky sploog scandal of the time, even after it was shown he was behind our African Embassy bombings, i don't see why Bush who was within his FIRST 8 MONTHS IN OFFICE should have paid him the slightest heed-- whining?-- do u deny what Berger did?-- and don't u think Susan may be just a tad upset?-- Regards, probus



Oh, I didn't realize it was THAT simple... Clinton is guilty and Bush is innocent and he even has an excuse from his mother...

WHY didn't you just say so???


----------



## probus

didn't expect u'd have the cujones to answer my questions-- let's see: 8 years versus 8 months-- hmmmm-- that's a tough one-- bombing the US embassies in Africa in '98 and having years to get the guy versus having 8 months to anticipate the (up until that time in history) unthinkable-- hmmmm-- gimme a minute to check google again and i'll get back to u-- pack some more peat moss into ur ears plant-man, u'r starting to wilt-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> didn't expect u'd have the cujones to answer my questions-- let's see: 8 years versus 8 months-- hmmmm-- that's a tough one-- bombing the US embassies in Africa in '98 and having years to get the guy versus having 8 months to anticipate the (up until that time in history) unthinkable-- hmmmm-- gimme a minute to check google again and i'll get back to u-- pack some more peat moss into ur ears plant-man, u'r starting to wilt-- Regards, probus




Gee, that Clinton was a real wimp...

1983 Beirut barracks bombing

In the attack on the American barracks, the death toll was 241 American servicemen: 220 Marines, 18 Navy personnel and three Army soldiers, along with sixty Americans injured, representing the deadliest single-day death toll for the United States Marine Corps since the Battle of Iwo Jima of World War II, the deadliest single-day death toll for the United States military since the first day of the Vietnam War's Tet Offensive, and the deadliest single attack on Americans overseas since World War II.

U.S. President Ronald Reagan called the attack a "despicable act" and pledged to keep a military force in Lebanon. 

On February 7, 1984, President Reagan ordered the Marines to begin withdrawal from Lebanon. This was completed on February 26, four months after the barracks bombing; the rest of the Multinational Force was withdrawn by April.

U.S. Vice President George H. W. Bush toured the Marine bombing site on October 26 and said the U.S. "would not be cowed by terrorists."

In fact, there was no serious retaliation for the Beirut bombing from the Americans, besides a few shellings.
wiki


----------



## Toro

Socialism sucks.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Toro

JBeukema said:


>



I hate beavers.

They damn the pond at the end of my property.


----------



## probus

probus said:


> didn't expect u'd have the cujones to answer my questions-- let's see: 8 years versus 8 months-- hmmmm-- that's a tough one-- bombing the US embassies in Africa in '98 and having years to get the guy versus having 8 months to anticipate the (up until that time in history) unthinkable-- hmmmm-- gimme a minute to check google again and i'll get back to u-- pack some more peat moss into ur ears plant-man, u'r starting to wilt-- Regards, probus


-- u may want to talk about someone else bfng, i prefer u dig the peat moss out of ur ears and answer the questions-- Regards, probus


----------



## Bfgrn

probus said:


> probus said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't expect u'd have the cujones to answer my questions-- let's see: 8 years versus 8 months-- hmmmm-- that's a tough one-- bombing the US embassies in Africa in '98 and having years to get the guy versus having 8 months to anticipate the (up until that time in history) unthinkable-- hmmmm-- gimme a minute to check google again and i'll get back to u-- pack some more peat moss into ur ears plant-man, u'r starting to wilt-- Regards, probus
> 
> 
> 
> -- u may want to talk about someone else bfng, i prefer u dig the peat moss out of ur ears and answer the questions-- Regards, probus
Click to expand...


Translation...you're going to cut & run...


----------



## probus

dude-- i gave up on u a few hours ago when i had breakfast and then took a nap-- where have u been besides copying and pasting pictures, quoting people and not answering their questions that've been put to u?-- i see u haven't changed-- now back to the subject at hand-- Clinton or Bush...?-- oh no, that's right... Reagan... no... peat moss...?-- or was it ur professor?-- Regards, probus


----------



## publicprotector

If the US was not sticking its nose where its not wanted US troops would not be getting killed. Lets face it the activities of the US and others in the ME have nothing to do with freedom, security, terrorism or democracy but it has a lot to do with oil and being the lackies of Israel.

The US Government and its people could not care less about the people of the ME and before Iraq 1 most Americans did not even know where the ME was, even that cretin Bush could not point it out on a map.


----------



## probus

guess we felt the same way about the "people" of Bosnia and Somalia too, right pubic?-- like when Clinton "cut and run" when we lost a few troops to the "skinnys" in Mogadishu, yes?-- i guess we really hate the joooos as well, yes?-- we just toss them cash so they can keep the Palestinians down-- as usual i'm sure the American people are grateful for u pointing out how stupid they are in geography-- speaking of geography, arent' u the guy who doesn't have the "nads" to tell us where he's from?-- i thought i scraped u off the bottom of my shoe back in the wee hours of EST and here u are again, popping up like a bad penny-- Regards, probus


----------



## DiveCon

Bfgrn said:


> probus said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't expect u'd have the cujones to answer my questions-- let's see: 8 years versus 8 months-- hmmmm-- that's a tough one-- bombing the US embassies in Africa in '98 and having years to get the guy versus having 8 months to anticipate the (up until that time in history) unthinkable-- hmmmm-- gimme a minute to check google again and i'll get back to u-- pack some more peat moss into ur ears plant-man, u'r starting to wilt-- Regards, probus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that Clinton was a real wimp...
> 
> 1983 Beirut barracks bombing
> 
> In the attack on the American barracks, the death toll was 241 American servicemen: 220 Marines, 18 Navy personnel and three Army soldiers, along with sixty Americans injured, representing the deadliest single-day death toll for the United States Marine Corps since the Battle of Iwo Jima of World War II, the deadliest single-day death toll for the United States military since the first day of the Vietnam War's Tet Offensive, and the deadliest single attack on Americans overseas since World War II.
> 
> U.S. President Ronald Reagan called the attack a "despicable act" and pledged to keep a military force in Lebanon.
> 
> On February 7, 1984, President Reagan ordered the Marines to begin withdrawal from Lebanon. This was completed on February 26, four months after the barracks bombing; the rest of the Multinational Force was withdrawn by April.
> 
> U.S. Vice President George H. W. Bush toured the Marine bombing site on October 26 and said the U.S. "would not be cowed by terrorists."
> 
> In fact, there was no serious retaliation for the Beirut bombing from the Americans, besides a few shellings.
> wiki
Click to expand...

and where did you C&P that from?


----------



## DiveCon

since the smaller than a pea brain (Bfgrn) likes wiki

USS New Jersey (BB-62) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

And you made it on to  my ignore list .


----------



## Dis

Mr.Fitnah said:


> And you made it on to  my ignore list .



Why do you need a list to ignore somebody?  Why don't you just respond, or not respond  based on whether or not you think the post is worth responding to?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dis said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you made it on to  my ignore list .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need a list to ignore somebody?  Why don't you just respond, or not respond  based on whether or not you think the post is worth responding to?
Click to expand...

That is one approach,I just have little interest in logical fallacy artists and choose to give the electrons a break on my end.


----------



## Dis

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you made it on to  my ignore list .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need a list to ignore somebody?  Why don't you just respond, or not respond  based on whether or not you think the post is worth responding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one approach,I just have little interest in logical fallacy artists and choose to give the electrons a break on my end.
Click to expand...


Put everyone you think is full of shit, or you disagree with on your ignore list, your mind will never open to new things.. And who knows..someone could surprise you some day.

More likely you'll just run out of people to talk to tho.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dis said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need a list to ignore somebody?  Why don't you just respond, or not respond  based on whether or not you think the post is worth responding to?
> 
> 
> 
> That is one approach,I just have little interest in logical fallacy artists and choose to give the electrons a break on my end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put everyone you think is full of shit, or you disagree with on your ignore list, your mind will never open to new things.. And who knows..someone could surprise you some day.
> 
> More likely you'll just run out of people to talk to tho.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with people who disagree with me, I can use them to expose their ignorance,Even those who suffer from indeafeatable ignorance .

I don't have much interest  in being baited by those who wish to argue beyond reason or are deranged by hate.
 I can always refine  my arguments with facts.
Historic events are my allies.
I can be convinced Im wrong ,It would take some real substantive work.Work beyong bigot hate monger or I'm taking the Quran out of context.

Once someone uses Hitler as their hammer to prove the evil of a faith or  throws their scripture under  the bus , or makes moral equivalence arguements where non can reasonably exists.
I'm fairly  certain I wasting  the time of the electrons on the net.
This nitwit think the Persians or Islam gave the world math.


----------

